# ati-drivers 8.30.3 configuration questions

## stardotstar

I have read the thread on the release of ati 8.30.3 in portage and elected to try it out.

I have a couple of issues that may or may not be a problem and I would like someone more experienced to interpret these messages for me please:

1) When I first started X with the new drivers and attempted to run fglrxinfo I was getting the segmentation fault, so I made the symlinks that are mentioned in the bug report:

```

spitfire bin # cd /etc

spitfire etc # cd ati/

spitfire ati # ls

authatieventsd.sh  logo.xbm.example  logo_mask.xbm.example

spitfire ati # ln -s ../fglrx

fglrxprofiles.csv  fglrxrc           

spitfire ati # ln -s ../fglrx* ./

spitfire ati # fglrxinfo

bash: fglrxinfo: command not found

spitfire ati # cd /opt/ati/bin/

spitfire bin # ./fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6119 (8.30.3) 
```

This fixed the seg fault without a restart.

fgl_glxgears and what not worked fine and OpenGL clearly reports the correct versions of the ATI Driver and card.

However when I checked my Xorg log I found some errors that I couldn't understand:

Specifically:

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx

_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

I searched for the fglrx_dri.so and found it in the modules directory of xorg and sym linked to it in /usr/lib/dri/

so now I had:

```

spitfire dri # ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so ./

spitfire dri # ls -l

total 6196

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      38 Nov  3 09:01 fglrx_dri.so -> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2144980 Sep 24 02:26 r200_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2066700 Sep 24 02:26 r300_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2115684 Sep 24 02:26 radeon_dri.so

```

but, on restarting X I found this error:

```

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXAc

tiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
```

and

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/f

glrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

So with more reading I disabled AIGLX:

```

        Option          "AIGLX" "false"

```

in server layout and thus in Xorg log I see:

```

(**) Option "AIGLX" "false"

```

 and now although I don;t have that second error - I imagine that this is because the sym linked fglrx_dri.so that I made earlier is no longer needed, I do still have:

```

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXA

ctiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

```

So what have I got wrong in my config?

```

spitfire dri # /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo -n

display: :0.0  screen:0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6119 (8.30.3)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_shader_texture_lod, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, 

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glx server vendor string: SGI

glx server version string: 1.2

glx server extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

glx client version: 1.3

glx client extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st  r  g  b  a ax dp st accum buffs  ms 

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro sz sz sz sz bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b

-----------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1

```

Here is my Xorg.conf

```

spitfire dri # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

#Section "Extensions"

#       Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice    "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"

        #InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "AppleTouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        Option          "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        # paths to defoma fonts

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "int10"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

        #Option     "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"

        #Option          "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "AppleTouchPad"

       Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SHMConfig" "on"

#       Option          "CorePointer"

       Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/appletouchpad"

       Option          "Protocol"              "event"

       Option  "LeftEdge"      "100"

       Option  "RightEdge"     "1120"

       Option  "TopEdge"       "50"

       Option  "BottomEdge"    "310"

       Option  "FingerLow"     "25"

       Option  "FingerHigh"    "30"

       Option  "MaxTapTime"    "180"

       Option  "MaxTapMove"    "220"

       Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime"      "180"

       Option  "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

#       Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

       Option  "MinSpeed"      "0.89"

       Option  "MaxSpeed"      "0.98"

       Option  "AccelFactor"   "0.0095"

       Option  "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Configured Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "TapButton1" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 111.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT)"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "backingstore" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"  # clone

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,CRT"

        Option      "MetaModes" "1600x1200-1024x768 1600x1200-1280x1024 1600x1200-1600x1200"

        Option          "UseFastTLS" "1"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT)"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

                Modes    "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT)"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

If there is anything more I can provide please let me know.

```

spitfire dri # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  20780  13 

vmmon                 167340  0 

ntfs                  257848  0 

speedstep_centrino      4048  1 

cpuid                   2948  0 

microcode               5328  0 

msr                     3460  0 

aoe                    19104  0 

cryptoloop              2560  0 

pktcdvd                24256  0 

bcm203x                 4484  0 

bfusb                   9988  0 

firmware_class          7040  2 bcm203x,bfusb

bpa10x                  9348  0 

hci_uart               12664  0 

hci_usb                12180  0 

hci_vhci                5248  0 

ide_disk               13184  0 

sbp2                   18312  0 

sk98lin               142432  0 

skge                   30992  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6272  0 

ieee80211softmac       19712  0 

ieee80211              26184  1 ieee80211softmac

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9088  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3712  0 

ieee80211_crypt         3200  4 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_wep

arc4                    1408  0 

ati_agp                 6540  0 

wlan_acl                3456  0 

wlan_ccmp               6912  0 

wlan_scan_ap            4224  0 

wlan_wep                5504  1 

wlan_tkip              11008  0 

wlan_xauth               896  0 

snd_rtctimer            1804  0 

cpufreq_conservative     5000  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        5268  2 

cpufreq_performance     1024  0 

cpufreq_powersave       1024  0 

binfmt_aout             6284  0 

binfmt_misc             9352  1 

rfcomm                 30228  2 

l2cap                  19584  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              36708  9 bfusb,bpa10x,hci_uart,hci_usb,hci_vhci,rfcomm,l2cap

snd_seq_oss            25472  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4224  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38352  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5132  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31136  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14336  1 snd_pcm_oss

fglrx                 357612  12 

agpgart                20428  2 ati_agp,fglrx

appleir                 4352  0 

usbhid                 30980  0 

eth1394                15620  0 

ide_cd                 33824  0 

cdrom                  31136  2 pktcdvd,ide_cd

wlan_scan_sta          11008  1 

appletouch              6912  0 

ath_pci                78496  0 

ath_rate_sample        10880  1 ath_pci

wlan                  156764  10 wlan_acl,wlan_ccmp,wlan_scan_ap,wlan_wep,wlan_tkip,wlan_xauth,wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               176208  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ohci1394               29488  0 

ieee1394              266712  3 sbp2,eth1394,ohci1394

snd_hda_intel          13204  1 

snd_hda_codec         112000  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                53380  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

piix                    7940  0 [permanent]

generic                 3204  0 [permanent]

snd_timer              16644  3 snd_rtctimer,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    35428  11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

shpchp                 31912  0 

ide_core               95132  4 ide_disk,ide_cd,piix,generic

soundcore               5728  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6536  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Many Thanks, Will

----------

## SkyeAdun

Hello,

I have the same problem than you. I have no time right now to work on, but I will at the end of the next week.

I also have lost my virtual terminals since this upgrade, and open a post right here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511369-highlight-.html

----------

## SkyeAdun

It seems that AIGLX is not supported yet by ati-drivers. Just unload it in your xorg.conf.

----------

## IanPo

I hadn't ever experienced problems with loading libGLcore since i upgraded Xorg to 7.1 (but AIGLX still can't load my fglrx_dri.so as well with the same error posted, hardware 3D still doesn't work after disabling AIGLX).

Xorg 7.1

ati-drivers 8.30.3-r1

AMD64 X2

2.6.18-r2

X800 Pro

----------

## SkyeAdun

IanPo :

I've got ati-drivers 8.27, kernel 2.6.18-r2 and an X800 XL card, and the last stable xorg.

DRI is working for me (just a last problem to solve). It worked before I disable AIGLX, that just makes the error message disappear.

----------

## IanPo

Could you post your glxinfo's output?

About your videocard: is it PCI-E?

What CPU is installed?

----------

## SkyeAdun

Here you are :

```

localhost ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5946 (8.27.10)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

PCI express :

```

localhost ~ # lspci | grep VGA

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)

```

CPU :

```

localhost ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4023.09

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

Hope it will help.

----------

## Goshanecr

I have a similar problem on my notebook.... AIGLX disabled, VIDEO: ati r200M (Xpress 1100), In cernel all DRM FRAMEBUFFER disabled.. in X.org nothing errors but DRI not work... it in my theme

----------

## IanPo

2 SkyeAdun

Thanks. PCI-E cards seem to work correctly.

Could you post your .config as well?

I suspect i set some options wrong.

P.S. .config listing may not fit in 1 post.

----------

## SkyeAdun

Happy new year !

Sorry for the delay, I'm on holliday  :Smile: . I will post my .config as soon as I come back home.

----------

